# Kid sized Lego Haunted House - Finished



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Hello All,

It took a bit of time but the Lego Haunted House is finally finished. I brought it with me to a State Park Halloween Campout on October 4th, and it is now back home in my front yard.

Here is a few pictures of the finished product




























Here is a link to a short Youtube Video of the set up at the State Park






And here is a link to the detailed build page through instructables if you are interested in how I created any part in particular. Kid Sized Lego

Thanks for looking

Now to come up with what to do next year at the State Park to top this.......


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

excellent job! It looks fantastic!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm sure I've already said this but it can't be said too often - just a stunning piece of work and absolutely professional in every way. I'll add a "wow" to that


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Totally amazing.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great ... well done.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is incredible! Absolutely awesome piece of work!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW - lot of work in that!


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Positively awesome! Just...wow.


----------

